# Internet relationships?



## Lucy (Sep 5, 2008)

does anyone have any success stories of their internet relationships?

i'd love to hear them, i'm still divided on if they can work or not.

i was in one a few years ago and the guy moved to go to uni, to my home town so we met up a lot more and developed something. and it was all well and good, and then randomly he started to just...basically psychologically abuse me. he'd insult me all the time over really silly little things. it ended when he messaged me once, threatening to hit me. it just got really really strange and made me wonder if i'd met him in real life i would have even gone out with him in the first place. it was all just _weird_.

so anyone had internet relationship successes?


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 5, 2008)

I had one for about 6 years lol but we were young, I met him in a chat room when I was in middle school and he lived in Chicago and I lived in Colorado. We just really hit it off and became like best friends and 'dated' but not really seriously. His mom lived here so he visited sometimes but we never ended up meeting in person. We'd send pictures and talk on the phone and AIM all the time. We used to text each other all day everyday for about 3 years until I met my now bf and I had to end it with him completely. It was really hard for me to stop all contact with him because he'd been such a huge part of my life for so long.

I know it sounds weird because I never actually met him in person but we really had something. I do know that he ended up marrying this girl he liked in high school and they had a daughter together so I'm happy for him. I'm happy in my relationship to so it worked out for both of us, I just sometimes wonder what could have happened if we actually did meet.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 5, 2008)

I met my last bf through the internet... he was acquainted with a guy I used to work with. We talked for 2 weeks on msn before we went out for 1.5-2 years...

I definitely think it can work out. We may have broken up but I don't really see it as an 'unsuccessful' relationship - I learnt a lot and I wouldn't take the experience back.


----------



## vesna (Sep 5, 2008)

I've never had an internet relationship myself but one of my friends met her current fiance online. I think it was through myspace or something. I thought it was a really bad idea when she told me that she was going to meet up with him cause you can never be too careful and she was only 16 at the time but they've been together for 5 years now and they seem really happy.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 6, 2008)

I think its sooooooooooooooooo freaking weirdddddd!!!NO Offense to anyone who has I just think that!!!Its like hello theres a REAL world out there full of REAL LIVE PPL I THINK it Unhealthy to start or have a Relationship through a piece of technology imo yes Liking them for a personality is cool but you cant truly know a person just threw text or mail untill you spend time with them


----------



## daer0n (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes, i met my husband through ICQ, then we moved on to chat to msn for 7 months, if you want to call it "we dated" for 7 months, he went down to Mexico where i lived for 26 years and we got married after two weeks of him visiting me there, on my bday. So yes, they can work, if both are honest enough to tell the truth then you get to know each other well, it can work out =]

We've been married for four years now and we have two kids together, we get along great as well, completely compatible.


----------



## Karen CD FL (Sep 6, 2008)

Met my wife on aol 15 years ago. Got married soon after that and still going strong!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 6, 2008)

I had one, yeah. We've never met but still keep in contact til this day.

He called me his internet friend after we broke up and that pissed me off, lol.

I think the emotions are still the same as with someone you've met in person. It can totally work, I know folks who do the thing through myspace and go out.

I've bonded a lot more with people I've met through the net... you can find genuine people, most definitely.


----------



## Makeupobsession (Sep 6, 2008)

First off it is not WEIRD!!! And they are the same people as the people in "real life" I met my current partner on myspace and we talked for about a yr and then we met up. We hav been together for about 1.5 yrs and now we are engaged! So bite my ass to all the people who think its stupid. Grow sum balls! How do u know ur true love is only a word typing away?????


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 6, 2008)

I dated someone I met online... it wasn't intentional though. my friend was having a party and we had an hour slot to fill for a DJ, and so I sent an announcement to all DJ's on my myspace friends list, and he said he would come through.

Wait, I dated two guys... Another person who had a friend who was hosting a party at a bar near my house invited me to go (another myspace thing), and I went and after meeting up a few times after, we started dating...

I don't know if either is considered online dating though? Because we dated in person, we just happened to meet over the internet.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree with Jen. I think there is a difference between internet dating, and dating someone having met on the internet.

Either way I don't think it's weird. I wouldn't blow off the opportunity to meet someone awesome just because I met them through the internet


----------



## Lucy (Sep 6, 2008)

what if you met someone online and felt something for them, and they lived thousands of miles away? like, in another country or continent.

i totally think they can work, you just have to be able to make the bridge between liking or loving the person on the other end of the cable and liking or loving the person they actually are. if that works out then they can be totally successful! ...but i don't know about really long distance ones. i guess eventually you'd have to bite the bullet and get on the plane to find out. the risk is a lot bigger!


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Sep 23, 2008)

I met my fiance on myspace. So i guess it depends on the type of person your patner is. Where u guys meet is not really an issue.


----------



## laurreenn (Oct 4, 2008)

omg i love this thread! i recently met this guy on the internet (totally random) and after doing some background checks on him i found out he was legit and it was really him that i was talking to. i really like him and im not sure if its weird to date someone i've never met irl. he lives in florida and i live in california and im not sure what to do. none of my friends really understand since im regularly asked out by guys at the university i'm at ("why dont you just date a real boy?") and i have let them take me out to dinner and things like that but for some reason im hung up on this internet boy. what should i do?


----------



## Lucy (Oct 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg i love this thread! i recently met this guy on the internet (totally random) and after doing some background checks on him i found out he was legit and it was really him that i was talking to. i really like him and im not sure if its weird to date someone i've never met irl. he lives in florida and i live in california and im not sure what to do. none of my friends really understand since im regularly asked out by guys at the university i'm at ("why dont you just date a real boy?") and i have let them take me out to dinner and things like that but for some reason im hung up on this internet boy. what should i do? it depends how serious it is! do you know that he likes you too and doesn't have a girlfriend or anything? if he does and doesn't and you're both totally serious about it, suggest meeting in the middle!? lol i don't know though, it's a hard situation and a big risk to take safety-wise. i know you did background checks on him and stuff but people come across a lot different on the internet and if you meet in a place you're unfamiliar with then the risk is a lot bigger. it's really really awful when you meet someone you like and they're sooooo far away.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 4, 2008)

I've never had an internet relationship but I'm not against them.

I think it's as good an opportunity as any to meet people and I think you can get to know a lot more about a person when you're chatting over the internet.

You can know a friend for years and years and then go on their myspace profile and find out something about them that you never knew because it's completley random and not something that would come up in conversation.

For one of my friends the internet saved her relationship. She was seeing a guy and he moved away to do a course for like 6 months and after spending almost every day together it was awful for her to not be able to see him but she thinks that if she hadn't been able to talk to him online then things would have been different and they wouldn't have stayed together.


----------

